# is it called blending?



## liquidmonkey (Apr 10, 2012)

i have taken a number of photos using a tripod.
there is some action and i would like to see all the action in one single image.
kinda like how you take a skiier (or whatever) doing a trick and u can see each frame taken (each with a different position of the skiier) in one photo.

what is that called and how can i do it (of course, once i know the name i can look it up  but maybe someone can point me to a tutorial)?
oh, is it possible to do in LR, or do i need PS?

thanks!


----------



## erro (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know if there is a proper name for it, but it is probably a job suited for Photoshop. What you need to do is open the first photo in PS, then open each of the remaning photos as separate layers above the first photo. Then you can apply layer masks to all the layers exept the first one, disabling all the layers. The you paint in the parts you want visible from the different layers.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 10, 2012)

I think the term you are looking for is HDR. (High Dynamic Range).  You need an external editor called from the Edit-In function.  That external editor can be PS or PSE. Also, Photomatix is a popular choice with LR.  PaintShopPro is also an option.  The function is called after selecting *all*​ of the involved images.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Apr 10, 2012)

clee01l said:


> I think the term you are looking for is HDR. (High Dynamic Range).  You need an external editor called from the Edit-In function.  That external editor can be PS or PSE. Also, Photomatix is a popular choice with LR.  PaintShopPro is also an option.  The function is called after selecting *all*​ of the involved images.



thanks but its not HDR.
the first response was closer.

thanks!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 10, 2012)

It is called Stroboscopic Photography. Job for Photoshop!


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 11, 2012)

I thought he meant something like the Multiple Exposure from the film days...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 11, 2012)

Chris_M said:


> I thought he meant something like the Multiple Exposure from the film days...


That is the result he is after but through different exposures bladed into one.


----------



## erro (Apr 11, 2012)

I assume all individual photos are properly exposed? And you want to combine them into one photo, with parts from all photos showing as one, so you can see the action? If so, layers in Photoshop is the way to go. We are not talking about HDR or exposure blending here.


----------



## erro (Apr 11, 2012)

I guess this is what you are looking for:

http://photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?topic_id=23&msg_id=003vU8


----------



## liquidmonkey (Apr 12, 2012)

erro said:


> I guess this is what you are looking for:
> 
> http://photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?topic_id=23&msg_id=003vU8




THAT is exactly it, thanks!

what did u search for to get that article to come up?


----------



## erro (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't remember... perhaps something like: skier multiple exposures


----------



## liquidmonkey (Apr 12, 2012)

erro said:


> Don't remember... perhaps something like: skier multiple exposures



thanks for the suggestion.
i found that 'how to create action sequence photo in photoshop' worked well.
took me some time but finally got it 
thanks for all the help!!


----------

